# Metal



## Metalhead1337 (21. Januar 2010)

looool also was manche hir so höhren^^ Metal is doch des einzige was wirklich guut ist. ich mein hip hop, text sind scheiße nur über geshclechtsverkehr und so und gewalt. lieber metal, sonic syndicate und so, richtig gut und dimmu borgir, cradle of filth

und punk letzter verrat, verrat von metal. also wer stimmt mir zu??????????


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Januar 2010)

soll das ein schlechter troll versuch sein?
wenn nicht geh in die ecke und schäm dich o_o
is ja schlimm ...


----------



## Metalhead1337 (21. Januar 2010)

Nein, Metal über alles! Hiphop an die wand, deutschland ist ein metallland!!!!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

Also ich stimme teilweise zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Hip Hop Texte sind zu 99% schlecht.
Ich kenne nur eine Außnahme: Rage against the Machine.
Die Texte gehen keinen Millimeter über Geschlechtsverkehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (keinen Millimeter XD)
Ich kenn mich net mit Punk net aus.
Abe Metal is das einzig Wahre, in jedem Lied muss en bissl Metal drinne sein, sonst find ichs au net gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Metalhead1337 (21. Januar 2010)

Was soll rage against the maschine sein? AH google, lol, metal mit hiphop, orginalv erräter


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> Nein, Metal über alles! Hiphop an die wand, deutschland ist ein metallland!!!!!!




mein gott... was ist bloß aus den metalheads geworden?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> Was soll rage against the maschine sein? AH google, lol, metal mit hiphop, orginalv erräter



Wtf^^.
Sowas nennt man Nu Metal.
Und da ish alt oft Hip Hop drinne.
Was dran Verräter sein soll weiß ich au net^^.


----------



## Metalhead1337 (21. Januar 2010)

hiphopper also die musik von denen, nur schlecht schlechte texet und so. metal über alles^^ So dimmu borgir, richtig gute metall, ich mag die voll und  cradle of filth, sonic syndicate, das metal!


----------



## Ykon (21. Januar 2010)

Ist Lachmann der einzige Matelhead mit ein bisschen Niveau?
Ich denke ja.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ist Lachmann der einzige Matelhead mit ein bisschen Niveau?
> Ich denke ja.



gibt schon noch n paar mehr^^ keine angst


----------



## Metalhead1337 (21. Januar 2010)

METAL ÜBER ALLES metal macht kluk, hibhop dumm und punk letrzte scheiß metal verräter


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

ich hab dich jetzt mal reported weil son mist muss nicht sein


----------



## Metalhead1337 (21. Januar 2010)

nivaue?


----------



## Metalhead1337 (21. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab dich jetzt mal reported weil son mist muss nicht sein


nur weil ich die wahrrheit sag?^^^ metal über alles ist so!"!!!111^^^


----------



## Ykon (21. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> nivaue?



Danke. Du darfst in meiner Signatur Platz nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@LoD
Wer? Du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, Scherz. Ich hab mich scheiße ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> @LoD
> Wer? Du?
> 
> 
> ...



*die faust ball und drohend herum herumwedel*

komm du mir nach hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalhead1337 (21. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Danke. Du darfst in meiner Signatur Platz nehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



raus hier!!!!!!!^^ metal thread hier metal alles besste üeeruahaupt!11^^ öpp lollllllöl


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Januar 2010)

Gut, dass schon reportet wurde. Eine Schande für alle niveauvollen Metalheadz.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Januar 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Gut, dass schon reportet wurde. Eine Schande für alle niveauvollen Metalheadz.



wisst ihr was? Irgenwie riech ich hier taktloss und seine Provokation...


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wisst ihr was? Irgenwie riech ich hier taktloss und seine Provokation...



herzlichen glückwunsch der kandidat hat 100 punkte


----------



## Metalhead1337 (21. Januar 2010)

lol üver was lavert ihr da??


----------



## Metalhead1337 (21. Januar 2010)

looooooooooooooooooooool jetzt fällt euch nix mehr ein^^


----------



## Ykon (21. Januar 2010)

Metalhead1337 schrieb:


> looooooooooooooooooooool jetzt fällt euch nix mehr ein^^



Ich wusste nicht, dass dies ein geplanter Streit und Flamethread ist.

btw. warum wirds nicht geschlossen? Ich reporte mal wieder.


----------



## Metalhead1337 (21. Januar 2010)

immer diese hiphop höhrer, wehrt auch metalheadds^^ kommt schon löl xD


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass dies ein geplanter Streit und Flamethread ist.
> 
> btw. warum wirds nicht geschlossen? Ich reporte mal wieder.



ich bin grad im irc da is keine rda :/


----------



## Metalhead1337 (21. Januar 2010)

looool wenn sich hier von metalhöher mit hiphoppern verbrüdern kann doch net sein was ist los mit euch?^^?????????????


----------



## Noxiel (21. Januar 2010)

Ich rieche hier einen Haufen undisziplinierter User, die lieber haarscharf an Verwarnungen vorbeischliddern, anstatt solche Provokationen einfach zu ignorieren und zu melden. Thread zu.


----------

